# JSP-->Servlet-->Hibernate-->MySQL



## streamilein (3. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin, das ich in einer JSP Seite in ein Formular einen Wert eingebe und diesen dann über ein Servlet an eine Bean sende. Diese Bean greift dann über Hibernate auf die MySQL Datenbank zu um aus der Datenbank dann in einer Tabelle z.B. die ganzen dazugehörigen Daten zu dem Wert ausliest und über das Servlet an eine weitere JSP-Seite weitergibt.

Also z.B. gibt man die ArtikelNr ein und dazu wird dann auf einer weiteren JSP Seite die gesamten Infos die in der Datenbank zu dieser ArtikelNr hinterlegt sind angezeigt.

Kann mir hier jemand ein kleines Codebeispiel geben?


----------



## Soulfly2111 (7. November 2007)

Habe hier mal ein Beispiel für

JSP <-->Spring/Hibernate <--> HSQLDB

Der Austausch der Datenbank ist nicht wirklich schwierig.
Und das von Spring gelieferte MVC ist auch recht gut.

Kannst dir das ganze Projekt (erstellt mit Intellij IDEA) hier runterladen. Allerdings ohne libs
Code ist teilweise auch kommentiert. 

www.darkearth.de/projekte/hnweb.rar


----------

